# avoir droit à



## departure

Que tal!
Alguien podria decirme de favor que significa la siguiente frase:

Avec les nouveaux colocataires*, j'ai droit aux travaux toute la journée!*

Fue expresado en un tono molesto.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Marlluna

Yo no he entendido eso. Creo que se refiere a "obras". Yo diría "me toca aguantar las obras".
Espero que te haya servido.


----------



## FranParis

Marlluna said:


> Yo diría "me toca aguantar las obras".



De acuerdo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

"Colocataire" es el que comparte el piso. ¿Hace obras o no participa en la limpieza del piso?

Sería diferente si hablara de los vecinos.

 :::: Deuxième message::::

Hola de nuevo:
Me ha  confundido el colocataire pero puede ser el vecino de al lado.

Tenéis razón: es "me toca aguantar las obras todo el día", en el sentido
de  ruido,... Puede que le haya tocado un vecino "manitas".


----------



## pejeman

Yo aún no entiendo las traducciones propuestas.

Viendo el diccionario, sé que se trata de un coinquilino. Y me parece que exige su derecho a realizar trabajos, no su derecho a quejarse o a molestarse por lo que hagan otros.

Yo lo entiendo como "tengo derecho a realizar (ciertos) trabajos... y lo puedo ejercer a cualquier hora, a la hora que más me convenga. 

Puede ser que se lo esté diciendo a su compañero de cuarto, a quien tal vez no le gusta que haga ciertas cosas a determinada hora. 

Avoir.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
No se puede traducir palabra por palabra.
Para evitar errores, es necesario conocer la frase entera.

Voy a intentar explicarte cómo hemos llegado a n/conclusión.

"j´ai droit" es una expresión francesa que se utiliza bastante.
Por ej. : j´ai eu droit à une réprimande, 
            si tu n´es pas sage, tu auras droit à une fessée

que se traduce por  "me tocó, te tocará..." o verbos similares.

Espero te ayude.
Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

Iglesia said:


> Hola:
> No se puede traducir palabra por palabra.
> Para evitar errores, es necesario conocer la frase entera.
> 
> Voy a intentar explicarte cómo hemos llegado a n/conclusión.
> 
> "j´ai droit" es una expresión francesa que se utiliza bastante.
> Por ej. : j´ai eu droit à une réprimande,
> si tu n´es pas sage, tu auras droit à une fessée
> 
> que se traduce por "me tocó, te tocará..." o verbos similares.
> 
> Espero te ayude.
> Saludos.


 
Gracias:

Entonces tal vez se pueda traducir como: "Me toca trabajar jornada completa/turno completo" ( y por ello, no puedo ir con ustedes al cine hoy en la tarde )


----------



## Manc

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos!

como traducirias esto en Espa~ol?

J'ai eu le droit a du grand Michel

es que me ha escrito una carta una amiga francesa y esta expresion no la entiendo muy bien

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## washywa

avoir le droit à, es tener derecho a algo o estar autorizado a algo (también être autorisé para el segundo)


----------



## yserien

Literalmente : tener derecho a...
En francés tiene un sentido un poco más amplio que en español.Aquí podría traducirse "he conseguido ver,oir, tener algo del gran Michel".


----------



## washywa

Pero qué es grand Michel en este caso?


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Podría ser en el sentido de "agasajar"

J'ai eu droit à un superbe cadeau
Me han agasajado con ....

*Efectivamente, tendríamos que saber que es "grand Michel".*


----------



## sebastopol

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Comment traduiriez vous cette expression: "avoir droit à des réflexions". C'est surtout la première partie qui m'intéresse, ça aurait aussi pu être "avoir droit à des remarques". C'était pour bien situer le sens recherché.
Merci


----------



## Paquita

Lástima que no des más contexto...
"J'ai eu droit à des réflexions" significa más o menos "he tenido que sufrir advertencias". Para mí, la persona que critica lo hace sin que sea legítimo , se ridiculiza haciéndolo, su advertencia no surte efecto porque su interlocutor lo toma en broma.

"Il va avoir droit à des réflexions" : que no piense que me callaré.

Espero que lo tengas un poco más claro; espera otras opiniones para hacerte una mejor idea.

edit:
Este hilo también te puede ayudar


----------



## Vialys

Impecable Paquita!


----------



## volea84

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Buenas tardes gente,

Tengo una duda sobre unas expresiones, creo que coloquiales.

** Una sola pregunta por hilo. Hilo dividido, norma 2.
Tu otra pregunta está aquí: Mettre le feu
Gévy (moderadora)

y la segunda "Tu vas avoir droit à la suite des confessions d'une hardeuse refoulée"

Cómo se podrían traducir estas dos expresiones al español.

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿Lo que te da problemas es "avoir droit"? ¿Por qué una traducción directa no te convencería?


----------



## volea84

Pues la verdad si me serviria mucho una traducción directa..si se puede


----------



## Paquita

Está en los mensajes de principios de hilo...

Léélo desde el principio y la encontrarás, seguro. 

directa = literal = palabra por palabra...
Y si no te cuadra, indícanos por qué.


----------



## Sabinou

Hélola !

lo siento por mi español pero voy a intentar explicarte la expression...
Lo del "grand Michel" no significa que este Michel es grande o algo asi sino que una de sus caracteristicas fue exgerada en el momento del cual habla tu amiga en su carta. Por ejemplo, si Michel es una persona que siempre se queja, significa "j'ai eu droit a du grand Michel" que justamente cuando se encontraron tu amiga con él tal Michel, se quejo mucho como lo hace siempre. En este caso, j'ai eu droit se traduciria por "me toco"
Entonces "j'ai eu droit" y "grand Michel" son dos expresiones...

Espero que te ayudé

Ciao


----------

